# Aktualisierung



## Clovere (1. Sep. 2008)

warum muss ich regelmäßig den Browser schliessen und neu starten, wenn ich durch das Forum wandere?

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aktualisierung*

Warum denn das ? Hängt er sich auf ? Oder was passiert ?


----------



## Clovere (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aktualisierung*

ist unterschiedlich. Manchmal keine Reaktion mit "Fehler auf der Seite" oder braucht ewig um zu laden. Dann starte ich ihn neu und alles ist direkt wieder da.

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aktualisierung*

FireFox oder Internet Explorer ? Versuchs mal mit einem anderen Browser


----------



## Clovere (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aktualisierung*

hab im Büro nur den IE und kann nichts anderes installieren. Daheim gehts ja auch ohne Probs und lite-DSL.

Elmar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aktualisierung*

Dann sprich mal euren Administrator an


----------



## Clovere (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aktualisierung*

der sitzt im Amiland *gg*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aktualisierung*

Ist schwer zu helfen wenn du keine Adminrechte an deinem PC hast. Wer weiß welche Policies bei euch in der Firma greifen usw.


----------



## Clovere (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aktualisierung*

hab schon Adminrechte für meinen PC (IT-Abteilung), aber ich möchte mir wegen Neuinstallationen keinen Ärger einhandeln. Werde ich halt damit leben müssen.

Elmar


----------



## Annett (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aktualisierung*

Moin Elmar.

Ist jetzt vielleicht ein "blöder" Hinweis - aber die Cookie-Einstellungen hast Du schon durchgecheckt und die alten "Kekse" mal versuchsweise beseitigt?


----------



## Clovere (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aktualisierung*

Hallo Annett
mache ich regelmäßig.

Elmar


----------

